# 2013 Official UGA Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Any more new on Houston. All I have heard is what has been posted on here.


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 12, 2013)

Dunno, maybe brownie or mc might have some info?

On another note, 50 days to go!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Dunno, maybe brownie or mc might have some info?
> 
> On another note, 50 days to go!



And Brown is at the beach.


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 12, 2013)

slacker


----------



## Horns (Jul 12, 2013)

Dawg night info. Hot off the press.
http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2013/07/12/dawg-night-live-thread-from-athens/


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 13, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 


Kick Clemson's butt! 










GO DAWGS!


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 13, 2013)

The countdown is on! CMR needs to have these guys focused like a laser for the next 49 days.

Go DAWGS!! Stomp a mudhole in them kitties.


----------



## Ryan1980 (Jul 13, 2013)

So close yet it still feels so far away


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 15, 2013)

One of our new recruits I'm most looking forward to seeing play is J.J. Green, a two-way star out of Camden County.

Just was watching his JUNIOR highlight video below and am very excited he is a Dawg. Kind of reminds me of Brandon Boykin, a little. 

If this dude don't play this year, I will be shocked!



2013 - Year of the Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 15, 2013)

After seeing the video you gotta wonder how he was only a 2 star


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 15, 2013)

GO DAWGS!!!!!! and even better NO Bama clowns to put their .02 in.Thanks Unicoi..GATA DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2013)

Not to far away boys!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2013)

Houston cleared to play! http://www.berniesdawgblawg.com/2013/07/kolton-houston-named-to-lombardi-award.html


----------



## Buck (Jul 15, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Houston cleared to play! http://www.berniesdawgblawg.com/2013/07/kolton-houston-named-to-lombardi-award.html


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Now that is good news, if it were true...


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Now that is good news, if it were true...



You got any proof it's not????


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 16, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> You got any proof it's not????



Read the date on the article......


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Read the date on the article......



You must have missed Moe thread about the tweet. Where's the faith BJ?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 17, 2013)

Kolton would be a nice boost to our OL rotation, if not a starter.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes he would!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't like this thread dropping way down in this forum! 

This video of Gurley gets me fired up!   



I am so ready for some college football, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2013)

Can't wait!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2013)

Behind the Scenes: It's Saturday in Athens

http://georgiadogs.com/allaccess/index.html?media=395431



GO DAWGS!


----------



## David Parker (Jul 30, 2013)

from the article here: http://chronicle.augusta.com/latest-news/2013-07-30/michaux-richt-uga-should-be-model-how-handle-discipline#comment-1227286

_Somebody asked the coach when the Southeastern Conference would “level the playing field” regarding drug-related suspensions. The questioner pointed out how Louisiana State used star defender Tyrann Mathieu in the SEC Championship game against Georgia two years ago despite repeatedly failing drug tests.

Richt, pointedly, chose to stand up to answer the question.

“I’d love if everybody had the same level playing ground, that would be great,” he said at the tail end of his response. “But I don’t think we should go towards them to get a level playing field. I’d rather them come to us.”_


----------



## nickel back (Aug 2, 2013)

Date: Opponent

Aug 31: at Clemson

Sep 7: South Carolina

Sep 21: North Texas

Sep 28: LSU

Oct 5: at Tennessee

Oct 12: Missouri

Oct 19: at Vanderbilt

Nov 2: Florida (JAX)

Nov 9: Appalachian State

Nov 16: at Auburn

Nov 23: Kentucky

Nov 30: at Georgia Tech

Dec 7: SECC


GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2013)

It's almost here boys! It's nice to read practice reports!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 4, 2013)

C'mon 8/31


----------



## Ryan1980 (Aug 9, 2013)

Georgia Football: Bulldogs Hold Scrimmage At Sanford Stadium


Aug 7th, 2013 at 8:35 pm by Danny BishopGeorgia Bulldogs




« Previous


Next » 



Home » Georgia Bulldogs » Georgia Football: Bulldogs Hold Scrimmage At Sanford Stadium






 Share on Fancred	




Fifth-ranked Georgia conducted a two-hour scrimmage in full pads Wednesday morning at Sanford Stadium as preseason preparations continued here.

Overall, Georgia coach Mark Richt was disappointed in the team’s eighth practice, saying, “We got a ways to go in a short time to get there.”

Richt said the number one unit for offense and defense did well, and the defense did better in the situational drills. However, the quarterbacks struggled with some of their throws as the defense registered six interceptions. Senior Aaron Murray finished 13-for-18 for 198 yards, one touchdown and three interceptions. Junior Hutson Mason was 12-for-18 for 197 yards and one touchdown. Freshman Brice Ramsey was 4-for-7 for 36 yards and two interceptions while sophomore Christian LeMay was 1-for-7 for nine yards and one interception.

The Bulldogs looked kind of tired, according to Richt, who was hoping to see more energy from a scrimmage at Sanford Stadium.

“They were trying to fight, but for the first time this camp, I didn’t see as much juice. I’m not saying they were dogging it, but it lacked enthusiasm. I did see a lot of good things; there were some good plays in spurts. A few of the interceptions came not as a result of bad decisions, but throws where the ball placement and velocity were not good. The defenders were in a good position because the ball was in the air to long and they reacted, ran it down and to their credit caught it.”

Sophomore cornerback Sheldon Dawson had two interceptions for 39 yards while senior Damian Swann, junior Shaquille Fluker, freshman Brendan Langley and senior Austin Herod had one apiece. Also, Fluker had five tackles.

“Even though we had some people out, it’s fun for everybody else to get a chance to play, that’s the way we look at it,” said Dawson. “Both sides of the ball still have to get better, we’ve got room for improvement. There’s no I, we are all in this together, we’ve got a great group of guys and we got each other’s back.”

The leading tacklers from Wednesday’s action were sophomore linebacker Jordan Jenkins and freshman linebacker Reggie Carter as they had six each. Jenkins posted a team-best three sacks while sophomore linebacker Josh Dawson had two sacks. Senior linebacker T.J. Stripling enjoyed a productive morning with five tackles including three tackles for a loss.

Sophomore Keith Marshall was the leading rusher with 80 yards on two carries including a 75-yard touchdown. Sophomore Todd Gurley had a team-high 12 carries for 59 yards and one touchdown. Malcolm Mitchell, Justin Scott-Wesley, Arthur Lynch and Jonathon Rumph had four receptions each. Lynch had a team-high 91 yards and one touchdown.

Fall semester classes begin at UGA next Monday, Aug. 12, and the annual Fans Picture Day will be held Saturday, Aug. 17, in the Reed Plaza area of Sanford Stadium. Georgia football players will be on hand for photos and autographs from 3-5 p.m. between Gates 2 and 4. Richt will also be available from 3-5 p.m. for those with ticket coupons


----------



## David Parker (Aug 9, 2013)

pulled out the old  "There is no 'I'" comment.  Classic Richt


----------



## nickel back (Aug 9, 2013)

we best hope these 2 guys, step up in the Secondary

Shaquille Fluker and Kennar Johnson.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 9, 2013)

at   5-8, 171  J.J GREEN is the little guy but, they are talking big about him

anybody else know anything about this guy?


----------



## nickel back (Aug 10, 2013)

the injury bug is all over us with the list at 18 

here is some on the list

 Tray Matthews’ sprained shoulder 

 Corey Moore  sprained right knee

James DeLoach  thumb

 Jay Rome  sprained ankle

 Rantavious Wooten strained hamstring

Chris Mayes  concussion

 Tim Kimbrough sprained knee

A.J. Turman  sprained knee and sprained ankle

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Hope they get it out their system before season starts .


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2013)

Lets hope that's all we see this camp is those minor dings. Get healthy Dawgs!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 11, 2013)

I am excited about this kid. Blake Tibbs.
Can't figure out how to post video. Look him up on youtube


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> I am excited about this kid. Blake Tibbs.
> Can't figure out how to post video. Look him up on youtube



Under the video there is a share button. Click share, then click the embed button. This will highlight the link. Copy and paste this link into the text of your post and the video should appear.


----------



## Ryan1980 (Aug 16, 2013)

ATHENS — The fifth-ranked Georgia Bulldogs conducted a two-hour practice Thursday, and then the assistant coaches participated in the daily media briefing.

 Georgia wide receivers coach Tony Ball said he is pleased with how his group has done during preseason preparations and now in camp.

  “They all worked hard over the summer and came in to camp in shape, and we’ve got depth,” said Ball. “We’ve got some experienced guys and the kind of depth at the position that you like to have.”

 When asked about junior newcomer Jonathon Rumph, Ball said he has made tremendous strides since the first day he arrived on campus last spring until now.

  “Jonathon is heading in the right direction; he is gaining confidence and making plays,” said Ball.

  The Bulldogs held their second scrimmage of fall camp Wednesday at Sanford Stadium and returned to the Woodruff Practice Fields on Thursday.

 New Bulldog defensive line coach Chris Wilson said his group of linemen are putting everything together and have a strong work ethic. The nose position has been one common question for the Bulldogs who are replacing a pair of 350-pounders in John Jenkins and Kwame Geathers who are now in the NFL.

“I didn’t get to coach those guys but our guys this year are 300-plus pounds; there are extra large and extra, extra large guys at that position, and we’re extra large this year,” said Wilson.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like Glass de commited. Wish him the best. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

Good news and some injuries.  Gettin close though


----------



## nickel back (Aug 17, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like Glass de commited. Wish him the best. Go Dawgs!!!



I hear he has academic issues,not sure though?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I hear he has academic issues,not sure though?



Yes sir I heard that as well. The last two recruits have had academic issues from peachtree ridge. Sugar loaf country club feeds that school. A lot if braves, falcon players live there. You would think with all that $ feeding that school they could get these kids some tutors.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 18, 2013)

I do not feel to swift about this game with Clemson, to many guys sitting out with injuries, I'm really worried about the D.

hope I'm wrong.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## fredw (Aug 18, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I do not feel to swift about this game with Clemson, to many guys sitting out with injuries, I'm really worried about the D.
> 
> hope I'm wrong.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!


I'm thinking we are going down....hard.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 18, 2013)

rahiiiiight and the whole program is hyped.  See ya in ATL nevertheless


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm of the impression that we will roll into Clemson and absolutely throttle them. I know I know i'm a homer lol.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is the video of Blake Tibbs.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkIQ5-ErvYA


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

He's quick glad we are stacked at wr. Good problem to have.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep. Then of course we have Gurshel


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

Lets take a look at the skill positions on the o..... Bennett, Conley, Mitchell, Scott Wesley, Wooten, tibbs, Rumph, lynch, Rome, hicks, Gurley, Marshall, just to name a few. The only position not just buried is fullback. Hall did well until he got hurt. I also like what their building with our secondary. It doesn't seem like with all the youngins back there but they are filling the nerds back there.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 20, 2013)

Malcolm Mitchell, listed with swelling to his right knee, the same knee he had surgery on this spring for a torn meniscus. He wasn’t at practice.


 Tray Matthews missed practice on Monday with a strained hamstring.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2013)

Not good


----------



## nickel back (Aug 20, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Not good



you can say that again....


----------



## nickel back (Aug 21, 2013)

Swan joins DB injury list


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2013)

nickel back said:


> Swan joins DB injury list



Dang it man!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 21, 2013)

Not good at all.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 21, 2013)

I think all these guys could go if needed. Give them some extra time off, maybe the press will go away.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 22, 2013)

now they say....Swann and Mitchell Healthy

which is good news

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll take it...


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 25, 2013)

Is that "Glory, Glory to old Georgia" I can hear?

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 27, 2013)

Gata dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

It's almost time. We need Matthews to play Sat.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mathews was off the injury list yesterday and back practicing with the team. Wearing a normal jersey also, not a non contact green jersey.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 27, 2013)

Our helmets should look like sunbursts after the game with all the orange scuffs.  POP POP POP POP!!!  Nothin but blood and guts....and maybe a broken tooth or three.  Bout time to freak out like it's been 8 or 9 months without freaking out.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs...I am hoping at the end of this game we got more points than them and there having to tote thier wounded and injured up that dern hill they run down.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 28, 2013)

WR Rumph will likely sit out Clemson game


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 28, 2013)

nickel back said:


> WR Rumph will likely sit out Clemson game



That's OK, we are quite stacked at wide out. I am getting the feeling we are gonna put up some serious pts on clemscum. They barely beat LSU and our offensive firepower is considerably better than LSU. Hoping we can grind out say 200-250 yds rushing and toss a few TDs but not show the next weeks opponent our whole playbook. Time to gata


----------



## Horns (Aug 28, 2013)

How bout a Go Dawgs this morning! Who has the Georgia Way app for I-phone? Quite a cool video on there yesterday from Instagram.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 28, 2013)

Dawgs got to remember, dey ain't like us.







but dey are MEAT


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 29, 2013)

Just checked clem's defensive depth chart. Their two ends are both 280lbs. D Tackles are 290 and 295lbs. Lbs are a light 220. Middle LB big hoss at 250. DB's are not overly imposing,either. Also noticed their big TE is out since getting hurt in the spring game, with no real experience behind him at that position. Forget going around them, go right thru them.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Just checked clem's defensive depth chart. Their two ends are both 280lbs. D Tackles are 290 and 295lbs. Lbs are a light 220. Middle LB big hoss at 250. DB's are not overly imposing,either. Also noticed their big TE is out since getting hurt in the spring game, with no real experience behind him at that position. Forget going around them, go right thru them.



I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Rooster Cogburn. 

The only thing I hate about playing Clempsome the first game of the season is the fact we have a bad habit of "stumbling" in the first couple of games each year and it comes back to haunt us down the stretch. The Dawgs better take Clempsome seriously because they will take us seriously. I hope CMR has everybody mentally ready to play Sattidy nite.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Rooster Cogburn.
> 
> The only thing I hate about playing Clempsome the first game of the season is the fact we have a bad habit of "stumbling" in the first couple of games each year and it comes back to haunt us down the stretch. The Dawgs better take Clempsome seriously because they will take us seriously. I hope CMR has everybody mentally ready to play Sattidy nite.



You better finish all that hard work soon if you plan on enjoying the game! Don't want to be all tired and sore trying to stay awake during the game.   

We need you and all the rest of the Dawg fans pulling for them!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree with elfii, we have had some very poot performances on opening day in the last few year. We cannot come out in this game, not ready mentally.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 30, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Rooster Cogburn.
> 
> The only thing I hate about playing Clempsome the first game of the season is the fact we have a bad habit of "stumbling" in the first couple of games each year and it comes back to haunt us down the stretch. The Dawgs better take Clempsome seriously because they will take us seriously. I hope CMR has everybody mentally ready to play Sattidy nite.



this^^^^...I have been telling all that this is an issue for THE DAWGS, not even going to go in the D that is young and a good bit of them have not even played a snap in Collage football.

I pull hard for my DAWGS!! but, try to keep it real also, I do not have a warm fuzzy feel about this game.

Clemson, is fast and strong. The DAWGS!! will need to bring it to win this one.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 30, 2013)

Mentally we need to realize we pwn this team for 5 straight.  They are ACC and we are SEC.  File them canines boys and bring an appetite!!!\
\
WOOOO


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Aug 30, 2013)

nickel back said:


> Clemson, is fast and strong. The DAWGS!! will need to bring it to win this one.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!




They are fast but not strong. Hit them in the mouth early and they fold. You can bet,they are scared of Georgia.


Don't let the SEC down, like lsu did.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Aug 31, 2013)

What's the best app/station for listening to the games on a Droid phone?

This will be my first deer season with it and I need to know!!!

Thanks!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

It's here boy's!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2013)

FF-Emt Diver said:


> What's the best app/station for listening to the games on a Droid phone?
> 
> This will be my first deer season with it and I need to know!!!
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure, but have a look at this. TuneIn Radio Also have a look here Here's a huge listing of other apps. An ESPN radio app may be what you should try.

Good luck and GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2013)

Go DAWGS, SIC EM!!!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2013)

.........all I got to say about it


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Another year where our strength becomes our weakness. The O line play was laughable! The D is young and I'll hold off on them. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Sep 1, 2013)

Maaaann, what a game!   Another week is upon us GoDawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Any word on Mitchells knee?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 1, 2013)

With what we lost last year I was pleased with our D for the most part. They still need to work on wrapping up the ball carrier instead of trying to just bump with a shoulder and expecting them to fall. I was really disappointed with our o-line. People want to blame Murray which he did throw some low passes a few times but when the pocket is constantly collapsing you can't put it all on him. Other then that I thought our special teams looked good minus the botched field goal. Now lets learn from our mistakes and put this one behind us and bulldoze over USCe. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess if BUI is the same as DUI then the kicker will miss next week too. He deserves it, but don't think this would happen at any other school in the SEC unless it was cupcake games.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> With what we lost last year I was pleased with our D for the most part. They still need to work on wrapping up the ball carrier instead of trying to just bump with a shoulder and expecting them to fall. I was really disappointed with our o-line. People want to blame Murray which he did throw some low passes a few times but when the pocket is constantly collapsing you can't put it all on him. Other then that I thought our special teams looked good minus the botched field goal. Now lets learn from our mistakes and put this one behind us and bulldoze over USCe. GO DAWGS!!!



This!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> I guess if BUI is the same as DUI then the kicker will miss next week too. He deserves it, but don't think this would happen at any other school in the SEC unless it was cupcake games.



Why are you so wrapped up over this? Our kicking looked good last night. I could care less if he comes back next week.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

I dont think Clemson had the past the 25 on any kickoff last night. Job well done. Coverage and kicking.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I dont think Clemson had the past the 25 on any kickoff last night. Job well done. Coverage and kicking.



Did we ever return 1 punt. They got a good punter too.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did we ever return 1 punt. They got a good punter too.



No but do we ever? Mcgowan did his job fair catching.... I was refering to kickoffs.....No No:


----------



## nickel back (Sep 4, 2013)

bootleg,screen pass,draws.....bootlegs!!!!....plz lets do this some this saturday...plz


----------



## nickel back (Sep 4, 2013)

how about some of them toss  sweep plays also and plz let it be more than 2.......why I'm at it lets also try and RUN Marshall to the outside and see if HE can turn the edge.....not up the middle that should be for Hicks

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## David Parker (Sep 4, 2013)

Beat Carolina !


don't care how


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Rooster Cogburn.
> 
> The only thing I hate about playing Clempsome the first game of the season is the fact we have a bad habit of "stumbling" in the first couple of games each year and it comes back to haunt us down the stretch. The Dawgs better take Clempsome seriously because they will take us seriously. I hope CMR has everybody mentally ready to play Sattidy nite.



What did I just say? CMR did not have the team ready to play. The drive killing penalties on an experienced offense in the first game of the season are all you need to know. That's a coaching failure, plain and simple. It's the CMR curse. Mitchell being taken out and Gurley missing most of the 2nd Qtr didn't help matters.

Speaking of Mitchell, what's the story? I listened to the game on the radio so I couldn't see what happened but it sounds like he got banged up pretty good and the Dr. ain't going to be able to work no "1 week mojo" on him.

I'll tell ya'll right now the Ole Ball Coach don't just smell blood in the water, he sees it and when he sees it he goes in for the kill and he rarely misses, not to mention we're Georgia and he loves to kill us more than any other SEC team. This could be the season this weekend if the Dawgs don't man up and kick butt from the opening kickoff until the clock says 00:00.

CMR is pure high anxiety! I hate this stuff!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2013)

elfiii said:


> What did I just say? CMR did not have the team ready to play. The drive killing penalties on an experienced offense in the first game of the season are all you need to know. That's a coaching failure, plain and simple. It's the CMR curse. Mitchell being taken out and Gurley missing most of the 2nd Qtr didn't help matters.
> 
> Speaking of Mitchell, what's the story? I listened to the game on the radio so I couldn't see what happened but it sounds like he got banged up pretty good and the Dr. ain't going to be able to work no "1 week mojo" on him.
> 
> ...



elfiii, Malcolm Mitchell will miss the rest of the season after tearing his anterior cruciate ligament in his right knee. He went to congratulate Todd Gurley after Gurley scored a 75-yard touchdown. They both jumped up to celebrate with a chest-bump and he landed in a bad way. You talk about bad luck!

I sure hope we'll be ready for South Clowney!  This "underachieving" has gotten old! 

Hopefully we'll win on out and win it all! It could happen! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 6, 2013)

nickel back said:


> bootleg,screen pass,draws.....bootlegs!!!!....plz lets do this some this saturday...plz





nickel back said:


> how about some of them toss  sweep plays also and plz let it be more than 2.......why I'm at it lets also try and RUN Marshall to the outside and see if HE can turn the edge.....not up the middle that should be for Hicks
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



Somebody done tore them pages out of the playbook.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## David Parker (Sep 6, 2013)

3 step drop and pass to the big TE over the middle on the run.

That's what I miss most from the Stafford days

Does Aaron have that one in his book?


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 6, 2013)

David Parker said:


> 3 step drop and pass to the big TE over the middle on the run.
> 
> That's what I miss most from the Stafford days
> 
> Does Aaron have that one in his book?



Yep, would love to see that play several times a game, it's money. Unfortunately, the TE is busy being a tackle.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 7, 2013)

well, today is the day.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

good luck dawgs


----------



## nickel back (Sep 7, 2013)

....all I got say about that!!

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 7, 2013)

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 7, 2013)

I like that Douglas guy, he runs hard.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 7, 2013)

Me too. I've been hearing a lot about him. Glad we're getting him some playing time. Marshall better watch out or Douglas will be spelling Gurley.


----------



## Horns (Sep 7, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I like that Douglas guy, he runs hard.



He was a toad.


----------



## VANCE (Sep 7, 2013)

feed the ball to gurley


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


>


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love it. He almost looks like he is about to cry lol.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 8, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


>



i count 4 teeth sucks and one "it is what it is"


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 9, 2013)

Seeing Spurrier so unhappy just makes my day!


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 9, 2013)

I am definitely an Alabama Homer, but I have to give it up for the Dawgs offensive performance against USCe. That offense was what we call in Alabama "Rolling". Congrats on the big win. Hope to meet up with yall in the Dome again this December.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 9, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I am definitely an Alabama Homer, but I have to give it up for the Dawgs offensive performance against USCe. That offense was what we call in Alabama "Rolling". Congrats on the big win. Hope to meet up with yall in the Dome again this December.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2013)

lets get this back to the top


GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 23, 2013)

Has the D progressed enough to hold LSU in check? Will Bobo open up the playbook like he did against da chickens? Did special teams get some "special attention" this week?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2013)

DAWGS 44 LSU 41

Way to go Dawgs!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 29, 2013)

that was one heck of game

Murry played a great game yesterday and the OL held up and gave him time to make the throws.

The D line played pretty good we got a few sacks in there, but wow, our secondary needs help and Swan(#5), I would have thrown at him all day.

oh yea the D also done a great job on stopping the run attack of LSU

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 29, 2013)

Great win, one area to improve is a 20 yd drop and soft coverage on 3rd and 23 is no way to play defense. Our d looked confused and lost at times. Too many wide open peeps uncovered.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 29, 2013)

Gurly  was killing LSU, avg. yards was like 9 per carry. I would have like to seen what he could have done in the 2nd half.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2013)

Chris Mayes had a big game last week , I think this week he has another against Tenn.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

well Tenn. left it all on the field.

I'm not so sure though the DAWGS!! D did not help them out a bunch.

not sure, I might be the only one but, if the D does not come together and soon the O is not going to be able to bail them out. 

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2013)

nickel back said:


> well Tenn. left it all on the field.
> 
> I'm not so sure though the DAWGS!! D did not help them out a bunch.
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

nickel back said:


> well Tenn. left it all on the field.
> 
> I'm not so sure though the DAWGS!! D did not help them out a bunch.
> 
> ...



Agree they cant get off the field. How many 3rdd down conversions did UT have? Freaking rediculous! Making Worley look like a heisman candidate!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 5, 2013)

Our d is frustrating to watch with talent but rather easy to fool. Giving up way too many points.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 8, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Our d is frustrating to watch with talent but rather easy to fool. Giving up way too many points.



....Grrrrr, what to say, the D, if they keep playing like they have been we will be upset by MIZZU this Saturday.....

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2013)

well, the bail out did not happen this time.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

D had to step n they didnt.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 12, 2013)

They looked better at times, but then..........


----------

